# Canon T3i Focusing screen



## northlander30 (May 15, 2013)

Hello I am new here and need some info. I read on this forum already before I was a member about cleaning a focusing screen on a Canon T3i. The screen is removable via a small phosphor bronze clip that has an indent in the middle. Unlike the Canon 60D, the T3i does not have an area in the center that the focus screen folds down. It does however come out.

I need to clean my screen and know that any type of fluid is not recommended on the screen. So if a blower will not remove the dirt and dust what else will remove it? Any tips or tricks that you guys use?

Any help would be appreciated, I am one of those people who cannot live with it, it bugs me to no avail!

Thanks 

Ian


----------

